# Here in PT at the mo looking at properties central to refurb.....



## janners (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi everyone

It's the first time that we've posted but are thinking it's a great place for us to get advice from people in the know .........

We're here in Tomar at the moment camping with a hire car. We've seen 3 properties today (1 liked, 2 didn't) and are getting quite confused with it all!!

We originally wanted to buy a ruin but have been told that we need to have a roof and electricity connected so as to avoid the need for having to get planning permission. Also if we went down the planning route we would have to get PT builders in to get the work signed off and we wouldn't be able to do it ourselves (my husband is a builder and we want to do it ourselves (and become as self sufficient as possible)). Therefore, with electric and a roof is has a Habituation status which means we can do the work ourselves without any need for planning. Is this correct because during our research we believe that we have seen people put a roof on a ruin themselves, renovate the property and live off grid?? We understand the logic behind what we have been told but are not sure if it is correct.

We're heading up to Serta, Gois, Tabua, Coja, Oliveria do hospital on our search to find our new dream home with land.............

Any advice about anything related to our post would be much appreciated.

Thanks in advance!!!!!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi t here and a very warm :welcome:to the Portuguese section of ExpatForum

You will find that many of your questions will be answered if you use the search facility but just to start you off

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...886-buying-land-portugal-off-grid-living.html


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi Janners & welcome to the forum. 

We were pretty much in the same position a year ago as you are now & FWIW, we ended up buying a house (close to Figueiro Dos Vinhos) that didn't need a complete rebuild... The main reason was that building costs, or more specifically IVA/VAT were so ridiculously high.

I have to say, I don't envy you having to camp in the next few months because if the last winter is anything to go by, it's going to get helluva cold in a tent!


----------

